# Good Food articles from DNM



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Why Adding "Human Food" To Your Dog's Diet Is So Important

Why Adding “Human Food” To Your Dog’s Diet Is So Important
Dogs that ate any green leafy vegetables, like broccoli, had reduced the risk of developing bladder cancer by 90% and the dogs that consumed any yellow – orange vegetables like carrots reduced the risk by 70%!

The Real Reason Your Dog's Food Isn't Safe
The real reason your dog’s food isn’t safe

Ingredient Splitting In Your Dog's Food!
Ingredient Splitting in The Pet Food Industry

Raw Food & the AVMA

Part 1
So, What Should I Feed My Dog?

Part 2
So, What Should I Feed My Dog? Part 2

Part 3
Why The AVMA Supports Kibble - Not Raw!


----------

